# Flex n Tone, Salford



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Spotted a sign for this gym on the way home from work on Friday.

Apparently it's a hardcore gym, on my route home, just what I'm looking for :thumbup1:

Just wondered if anybody has been? And has any thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

Where abouts is it i used to live in salford. ie what street is it on.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

2nd Floor Cobden Street Wright & Turners Mill, Salford, M6 6WG

It's there apparently mate!


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

If its the one I'm thinking of, its in a mill. Off the roundabout from the shopping centre.

Its a good gym. I have trained there once or twice - quite "spread out" and loads of machines but apart from that - great.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice one, cheers pal. Just found a myspace page for it, looks pretty old school, much better than the bloody total fitness I'm currently at!


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

It was a great gym in the 80's, i dont think it had a name then,flex and tone sound a bit gay lol there was no chrome or fancey stuff back then just an honest hard core gym, dont know whay it would be like n ow though,give it a try.i used to go in the duchy pub now and then as well and the maypole,proberly knocked down now though.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Its a tidy gym.

Try and get along to Paul George's place in Eccles once in a while - Olympic Gym, that was the main place I used to train at in Manchester when I lived in Swinton. Good gym, nice people there.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Cheers fellas.

I'll check that out porky :beer:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

is it the one near the tip?


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

forum member "sherlock" trains there (it's sherlock on MT anyway)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Spotted a sign for this gym on the way home from work on Friday.
> 
> Apparently it's a hardcore gym, on my route home, just what I'm looking for :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


heard it's good and it has a good rep

a lot of g wannabe's used to train in there apparantly, not sure if that would affect your decision or not?

it's near the uni isnt it?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, it's not far from the uni.

Rang them a few times and theres no answer, might just have to go down and see what the crack is


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Yeah, it's not far from the uni.
> 
> Rang them a few times and theres no answer, might just have to go down and see what the crack is


We're not far either! :whistling:

www.paulgeorge.org follow the gym link...there is a map and everything:cool:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> Yeah, it's not far from the uni.
> 
> Rang them a few times and theres no answer, might just have to go down and see what the crack is


I've trained all over Manchester mate - Olympic is the best


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> I've trained all over Manchester mate - Olympic is the best


Beatta bodies for sure!!!!!

And nine packs gym in Rochdale for that little journey.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> We're not far either! :whistling:
> 
> www.paulgeorge.org follow the gym link...there is a map and everything:cool:


So I've been told. I had a look at the site the other day actually, looks good.

May have to pop down... :thumbup1:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

I have trained at Flex and tone a couple of times and it is fine it is a hardcore gym a lot of old stuff but still great quality, the owner I think If I remember he is called Mike tiny or something like that. Another mate of mine trains there regular and he swears by it so worth a shot I reckon.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> So I've been told. I had a look at the site the other day actually, looks good.
> 
> May have to pop down... :thumbup1:


It is good.....the pleasure of my company and Mr G bollcking you.....what more coud you want from a gym lol


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

There used to be a gym near eccles market , it was part of lankros chemical plant,used to train there in the early 80's, proberly not there anymore.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Cheers guys, taking all this on board! 

Work in Salford Quays and live in Prestwich. I could drive into Bury or Radcliffe and train at Silvers or Dynamics, I'm just a lazy sod!

Feel the need to get away from Total Fitness though :cursing: Hence all the questions.

Think I'll pop down the Olympic one night. Tan, will you be serving up that protein cheesecake???? :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I might treat you if you train hard enough


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Yeah, it's not far from the uni.
> 
> Rang them a few times and theres no answer, might just have to go down and see what the crack is


that sounds not good (not answering the phone) it might be shut.

Check out the Olympic in Eccles,

i trained there back in the day.

Hardcore and good prices, also spot on advice:thumbup1:


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

Rickski said:


> Beatta bodies for sure!!!!!
> 
> And nine packs gym in Rochdale for that little journey.


Betta Bodies has produced some of the best people out there but the gym itself is average at best.

Seriously neglected, but with there reputation I don't think they care.

Evolution in Rochdale is the best gym IMHO and they do care.

Invest in modern kit and have the atmosphere... example right there.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

JohnOvManc said:


> Betta Bodies has produced some of the best people out there but the gym itself is average at best.
> 
> Seriously neglected, but with there reputation I don't think they care.
> 
> ...


I kind of understand what you are saying but it is the same equipment still there that produced these people so with that in mind everything is still achievable, I trained there when it opened and just like the atmosphere. The equipment is not new but does new shiny hammer strength equipment make a real difference....I am not sure. In terms of the complete package though with advice and so on yes Evolution is top notch.


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

Yeah I think good kit does make a differance, as you say the old stuff will still do the job I can not argue with that and you still could be whatever you wanted to be.

Also it could be argued that a very good machine is a very good machine no matter what the age and plates are plates... and I'd also agree with that.

But what give you the edge, what makes you slightly better than the rest???

IMHO newer kit just moves better/feels better... training at evolution can be hard and heavy as you can handle but it's a pleasure... training at betta bodies is just hard graft/gritty.

Thats why I think Evo sets the bar (un-intentional but fitting pun), hardcore quality kit, clean fresh environment... *it's stimulating *+ plus as said because of the guys who and how they run it... the atmosphere was there from day 1.

I was extremally close to opening my own place in Droylsden but got massivly let down on the building with the landlord and I found what Evolution have done is very similar to what I would have done too...

I did intend on incorperating a bit more cardio (I would of had to compete with a newly refurbed sports centre near by) and some strongman kit and MMA on the top floor BUT I would of gone down the same route as they did for everything else... in fact I even spoke to the same company rep from a couple of suppliers who all spoke very highly of the way Evo was doing things.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

JohnOvManc said:


> Yeah I think good kit does make a differance, as you say the old stuff will still do the job I can not argue with that and you still could be whatever you wanted to be.
> 
> Also it could be argued that a very good machine is a very good machine no matter what the age and plates are plates... and I'd also agree with that.
> 
> ...


That is a bit close to home I live in Droylsden by the Sports Center but have never used it...I would but they insist I have an induction at around 17 pounds which having trained for 20 years is hard to take in, I know it is insurance nonsense but still..... Truthfully Droylsden needs a good gym I dont think you would be to wrong there is a weights gym in a mill around Market St. but last time I went there it was not for me, plus ther sports center but aside from this not much more and they are building a large waterside development which should bring some spenders to the area. Interesting to hear your story I am sure you would of made a success of it. :beer:


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

Ah, nice one... you might of seen me about then??? I run Glo Health Beauty on Sunnyside Road and Glo Hair Beauty the new salon on North Rd in Clayton.

I live just off Greenside Lane.

The building I had (or had been promised) was the old Droylsden Little Theatre building opposite Moorside Primary. The interest I had in the area was unbelieveable. The building was 6000 sq foot over 3 floors... great location, great exposure on 2 sides!!! and parking space.

I had life fitness reps round, we agree'd a lease and I only had to secure the business loan at the bank... I know the business manager would have gone for it THEN the landlord changed the deal, he started putting up partition walls on the bottom floor an only wanted to rent me the other 2!!!

I think he was being greedy and wanting to spread his bets but now he's left with 2 small companies renting to ground units from him... covering nowhere near the rent he would have got from me.

I've still got the floor plans and spreadsheets for when I get another chance but the money I had has gone into the new salon... so as I say to everyone is back to a pipe dream again.

Ashton Old Road has a good site (really really good location and exposure) next to Matalan... but I've got no liquid!!! :crys:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, sounds like it would of been great, gutted somewhere to nip to quickly, you know what it is like getting through market st now with the traffic. Sounds like the owner is kicking himself now everybody's lost out thats for sure. Yeah I know the one next to Matalan would be good to the area needs an evo type approach, I hope something can be done it would be amazing. Small world eh.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I train at Flex and Tone, one minute walk from my house.

Deffinately a hardcore gym, I love it.

£3.50 a session, £100 for 3 months, £160 for 6, or £260 for 12.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Cheers mate!! :beer:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

JohnOvManc said:


> Ah, nice one... you might of seen me about then??? I run Glo Health Beauty on Sunnyside Road and Glo Hair Beauty the new salon on North Rd in Clayton.
> 
> I live just off Greenside Lane.
> 
> ...


John,

i got a massive setback when a building i was after fell through.

some one else with more cash stole the idea and opened a gym.

i was a tad angry to say the least.

However i do now have my own gym (keep chasing them dreams:thumbup1

Back to the thread.

When i lived in the city of a thousands rains,

my local gym was Arthurs in Urmston (its closed now)

best gym atmosphere i have witnessed.

Cosmos in Sale was very good.

I only trained at the Olympic a few times (just for a change)

i remember being impressed with the set-up.

I have only been to Betta Bodies once and was impressed with the nostalgia and atmosphere.

I have a lot of respect for Kerry (he puts a lot of cnps money back into sponsoring shows) a very generous man that does more than anyone for

British Bodybuilding:thumbup1:


----------



## curtis09 (Nov 21, 2009)

mrbez said:


> I train at Flex and Tone, one minute walk from my house.
> 
> Deffinately a hardcore gym, I love it.
> 
> £3.50 a session, £100 for 3 months, £160 for 6, or £260 for 12.


----------



## curtis09 (Nov 21, 2009)

i also train at flex n tone gym and its the biggest hardcore body building gym in the northwest and has been newly referbed that why we havent had the chance to answer the phone we also have the biggest selection of machinery aswell as well as doubling up on machines so theres no waiting around to use them, the biggest selection of dumbells aswall as also have mma gym (cage fightin) run by tony delaney with a full size cage and a boxin gym on the top floor and if you train for computitions we have a professional photographer by the name of roger shelly with studio set in our gym who also does photos for most the major magazines like beef ect and as for all wannabees that train there its bull **** everybody who trains there are down to earth and just wanna help and to be helped


----------



## curtis09 (Nov 21, 2009)

its not shut mate its open all year round it was just in the progress of being referbished


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Cheers guys, taking all this on board!
> 
> Work in Salford Quays and live in Prestwich. I could drive into Bury or Radcliffe and train at Silvers or Dynamics, I'm just a lazy sod!
> 
> ...


Both silvers and dynamics are gd old school gyms; train at silvers now an again.

Not been to Flex n tone but has excellent rep


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have trained at this gym many times with a good friend of mine excellent gym and good atmosphere....


----------

